# Nurse found dead.



## Wagtail (7 December 2012)

The nurse who took the prank call regarding the Dutchess of Cambridge hospilisation has been found dead. I find this really upsetting. She was married with two children. Poor, poor woman. Just shows how pranks can have tragic consequences. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20645838


----------



## happyhunter123 (7 December 2012)

Awful, awful-a very sad story. One life for a stupid prank, revolting.
RIP


----------



## Achinghips (7 December 2012)

My guess is that the hospital weren't as supportive to her as they claim to have been.


----------



## jaye1780 (7 December 2012)

Such an awful thing to happen  RIP x


----------



## Shantara (7 December 2012)

They said on the news it wasn't suspicious? Does that mean they ruled out suicide?
Genuine question.

Either way, R.I.P poor woman


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 December 2012)

Lets hope these 2 people lose their jobs and are treated like pariahs they are.


----------



## Wagtail (7 December 2012)

It is so awful. When the prank first made the news, all I could think was 'the poor poor woman who took the call.' I too doubt people were being as supportive as they say.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (7 December 2012)

Awful. Poor woman she must have felt so wretched and clips being replayed by the BBC etc couldnt have helped.


----------



## amandap (7 December 2012)

Nah said:



			They said on the news it wasn't suspicious? Does that mean they ruled out suicide?
Genuine question.
		
Click to expand...

I think it means they've ruled out foul play ie. murder/manslaughter.

Tragic.


----------



## Quadro (7 December 2012)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Shantara (7 December 2012)

amandap said:



			I think it means they've ruled out foul play ie. murder/manslaughter.

Tragic. 

Click to expand...

Oh  that's awful!


----------



## DawnR (7 December 2012)

So sad, bet she got a *******ing at the hospital and thats why she did it, they shouldnt mess around and do prank calls like that, i hope they feel ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2012)

It's just awful I keep thinking about her kids .


----------



## pipsqueek (7 December 2012)

When this story first broke all I could think was that poor nurse...she will be having words from management (I speak as a trained nurse myself) I can only speculate but in similar situations where I work they would rather stab their own staff in the back rather than defend them, luckily it has never happened to me.  All I can think of is how unsupported she must have felt and to be at the centre of a story that was not her fault, perhaps it is time to think before people make prank calls and think of the upset and damage it will do to others for the sake of a laugh at their expense.  Those poor children without a mother this Christmas


----------



## Luci07 (8 December 2012)

We won't know the whole story but whatever was going on, condolences to her family and RIP for this lady.


----------



## christine48 (8 December 2012)

Such a shame, all she did was to put the call through to the ward. It was another nurse who gave out details of Kate Middleton. Hospitals do come down hard on breaches of confidentiality, so I doubt they have been as supportive as claimed. RIP


----------



## millhouse (9 December 2012)

A dreadful tragedy.  God bless.


----------



## benson21 (10 December 2012)

Thing is , it was said on the news this morning that the radio station has to get permission from the hospital to broadcast the prank call, as it was recorded. So, if the hospital did give permission, then I think this is down to them.


----------



## Wagtail (10 December 2012)

benson21 said:



			Thing is , it was said on the news this morning that the radio station has to get permission from the hospital to broadcast the prank call, as it was recorded. So, if the hospital did give permission, then I think this is down to them.
		
Click to expand...

How strange! Just so, so sad, whatever the truth is.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 December 2012)

from what I've read, they tried to get permission from the nurses but failed to contact them. It didn't mention that the hospital gave permission (I'm not saying they didn't. If they did and there were repercussions from them to the nurse,well that's an entirely different can of worms)


----------



## 4x4 (10 December 2012)

Sounds like the Diana story ll over again-did she fall or was she pushed?


----------



## paulineh (10 December 2012)

I think there is more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Elbie (10 December 2012)

In the Daily Fail it had a transcript of the conversation. Apparently when this nurse took the call, all the DJ said was "i'm calling about my grand-daughter Kate" and then the nurse transferred her to another nurse. So not sure how this nurse could get into trouble for that?

Obviously, cannot trust the Daily Fail entirely on accuracy of reports but it is hard to know what the full story is.

So sad for the family that this has happened. Was in shock when I heard it on the radio Thursday.


----------



## Fransurrey (10 December 2012)

paulineh said:



			I think there is more to this than meets the eye.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW, Pauline, I agree with you. Even the most severe disciplinary proceedings aren't enough to warrant suicide. Sure, you'd feel an idiot, angry at being had and all sorts of emotions at the ensuing disciplinary action, but taking your own life?!?

Something else was going on, whether in that poor nurse's home life or at work. Probably something we'll never know and I actually feel for the DJs who made the call. Everybody has played a prank at some time in their lives. Whilst alarming that the nurses fell for it, it was essentially harmless and was blown up all out of proportion. Standard procedure for the media in this country.


----------



## EAST KENT (10 December 2012)

Most of us have had a practical joker make a victim of us,I honestly think this poor lady must have been less than stable to  react in this tragic way


----------



## FairyLights (10 December 2012)

This poor woman was the person who put the DJ through to the nurse on the ward who was the one to divulge personal medical info. She herself didnt divulge anything to anyone. So sad she felt compelled to take her life over it.
Although the DJ's shouldnt have made the hoax call in the first place I do feel that its odd that the hospital and the Royal's security people didnt have some sort of protocol in place re people trying it on like this. Quite unbelievably naive on their part I feel.


----------



## Love_my_Lurcher (11 December 2012)

Fransurrey said:



			FWIW, Pauline, I agree with you. Even the most severe disciplinary proceedings aren't enough to warrant suicide. Sure, you'd feel an idiot, angry at being had and all sorts of emotions at the ensuing disciplinary action, but taking your own life?!?

Something else was going on, whether in that poor nurse's home life or at work. Probably something we'll never know and I actually feel for the DJs who made the call. Everybody has played a prank at some time in their lives. Whilst alarming that the nurses fell for it, it was essentially harmless and was blown up all out of proportion. Standard procedure for the media in this country.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with there being more to this than we are being told. You're also right by saying the media is far too quick to make a mountain out of a mole hill. Please don't shoot me down, but I think it was a selfish thing to do. Two children have been left without a mother. If she couldn't sort herself out, then why did she not think of them? 

What a waste of life. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (11 December 2012)

Without having been a clinicain I have and still work in the NHS. Patient confidentiality is paramount, and for someone working ina hospital that prides itself on being a royal's hospital then the loss of face would be really high. Admittedly she didt give the information but she was gatekeeper.

Also having worked in hosptals I know the emotions often do run high and feelings close to the surface. My husband used to ask who had cried at work that day when I came home. Often it was me!

However even with all of this I agree - she must have been ill before and this was the straw.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (11 December 2012)

Elbie said:



			In the Daily Fail it had a transcript of the conversation. Apparently when this nurse took the call, all the DJ said was "i'm calling about my grand-daughter Kate" and then the nurse transferred her to another nurse. So not sure how this nurse could get into trouble for that?

Obviously, cannot trust the Daily Fail entirely on accuracy of reports but it is hard to know what the full story is.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard the call, and that is essentially what happens.  They ring the hospital and a woman answers the DJ puts on a posh accent and asks after her granddaughter (without identifying herself in anyway) and the woman puts her on to a nurse, the DJ then asks after Kate.

I still don't understand how they got a private number for a private room.  And if they managed to get that, then how were they unable to contact the hospital again in order to get permission to air the call?


----------



## Luci07 (11 December 2012)

So having heard the interview of the the Australian DJ's, they did seem genuinely distraught and contrite. For what it is worth I thought the girl was very respectful about how she referred to the family and never made it all about herself. The radio station apparently called the hospital 5 times for permission, the hospital claimed they didn't. The Samaritans have further entered the fray by saying that one upsetting episode will rarely be the reason why someone commits suicide, it is normally a combination of events. Either way what really sticks with me, it that that poor nurse must have been feeling so devastated, for whatever reasons to take her own life. Also no reflection on her family or friends either. Someone who is really in that dark a place can sometimes go beyond the helping hands offered by those close to them.


----------



## Wagtail (11 December 2012)

Luci07 said:



			So having heard the interview of the the Australian DJ's, they did seem genuinely distraught and contrite. For what it is worth I thought the girl was very respectful about how she referred to the family and never made it all about herself. The radio station apparently called the hospital 5 times for permission, the hospital claimed they didn't. The Samaritans have further entered the fray by saying that one upsetting episode will rarely be the reason why someone commits suicide, it is normally a combination of events. Either way what really sticks with me, it that that poor nurse must have been feeling so devastated, for whatever reasons to take her own life. Also no reflection on her family or friends either. Someone who is really in that dark a place can sometimes go beyond the helping hands offered by those close to them.
		
Click to expand...

Also, she is of a nationality that takes 'shame' to a very high level. It may have felt much worse to her because she may have felt she had shamed herself or her family. Just speculation, of course, but it may have been a contributing factor. So tragic.


----------



## FairyLights (11 December 2012)

^^^^^^^^
this


----------



## angrovestud (11 December 2012)

RIP  that nurse probably had more on her mind then other new about and for sake of a joke she paid the highest price I feel so soorry for her hubby and children they are the victims in this sad ordeal


----------



## Wundahorse (11 December 2012)

As a Nurse i am all too aware of the blame culture which increasingly prevails in the NHS and can only assume the poor Nurse was reprimanded and she could not live with the shame.It is such a tragic case and i do feel for the silly DJ's who could not have foreseen this dreadful consequence of their prank.It is apparent that the hospital had no policies and procedures around dealing with the media and high profile patients. Also the Nurse was standing in on the switchboard and was probably trying to put through calls quickly,as would be expected of her.i am afraid the hospital bears some responsibility,and given the huge media interest,they should have ensured she had support,given she was miles from home and very alone at the time.


----------



## Wundahorse (11 December 2012)

Love_my_Lurcher said:



			I agree with there being more to this than we are being told. You're also right by saying the media is far too quick to make a mountain out of a mole hill. Please don't shoot me down, but I think it was a selfish thing to do. Two children have been left without a mother. If she couldn't sort herself out, then why did she not think of them? 

What a waste of life. 

Rest in peace.
		
Click to expand...

Love my lurcher,people do think about their loved ones before they kill themselves and they often believe they will be better of without them. Suicide is a tragic end of a life and it is often very complicated by a number of factors,compounded by strong feelings of hopelessness and despair.Suicides kill themselves because they believe that is their only way out of a very dark place which no treatment has alleviated for that person.I am sure the Nurse had ruminated about everything before she took her life and in her state of despair her thoughts were probably beyond reason.I have dealt with many suicidal patients and some of these poor souls cannot envisage any rational reason to live. Not a very good place to be.


----------



## Tiffany (11 December 2012)

It's so tragic that a practical joke apparently lead to the death of the nurse who took the call.

My heart really goes out to her family although, I can't help but think there must have been other contributing factors and the prank was the straw that broke the camels's back

RIP


----------



## luckyoldme (11 December 2012)

Its just an awful awful situation all round.
Of course first thoughts lie with the family, but at the same time i can t help but feel for the dj.s.
When they were sat obviously devastated for the family, i could nt help think that there must be someone else watching the same interview who was relieved to see them shouldering the blame. I don t think that the nurse would have done what she did if she had the support and care of the people who should have been there for her.
so so sad.


----------



## singing dawg (14 December 2012)

Wundahorse said:



			Love my lurcher,people do think about their loved ones before they kill themselves and they often believe they will be better of without them. Suicide is a tragic end of a life and it is often very complicated by a number of factors,compounded by strong feelings of hopelessness and despair.Suicides kill themselves because they believe that is their only way out of a very dark place which no treatment has alleviated for that person.I am sure the Nurse had ruminated about everything before she took her life and in her state of despair her thoughts were probably beyond reason.I have dealt with many suicidal patients and some of these poor souls cannot envisage any rational reason to live. Not a very good place to be.
		
Click to expand...

Total agreement here Wundahorse. 

My first thought on hearing the new was, I bet her first language wasn't British.  I feel sorry for her family it must be awful for the children, but there is more to this than meets the eye I'm sure, and the pranksters should not be persecuted.


----------

